# my first egg of the season



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

love is in the air here at wittsend, one of my capuchine pairs layed an egg today, they've been building a nest for the last week, can't wait for babies!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, it seems all the birds are feeling spring in the air! I want to see those capuchine babies!


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

absolutely! i'm excited they'll be my first babies, this pair is proven and i have a red bar baby that came with them


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Great news, what a bout some photos for the nest?


----------

